# New Fortis movements



## outdoors_guy (Nov 18, 2019)

Fortis has updated their website recently, and many watches now appear to have a “uw” movement rather than an eta movement. Is this an actual change in movements, or is Fortis just giving a new name to the movements?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Appears just a name change, uw-31C is just the old ETA 2836.


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> Appears just a name change, uw-31C is just the old ETA 2836.


Well, it may be old but it is one solid and time tested piece of art! Most of the time in-house movements are just a way to kill off the still remaining independent watchmakers. I would choose an ETA movement over most in-house movements any day. Servicing an in-house movement costs a ridiculously large amount of money and takes a ridiculously long time (six months isn't unusual).


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

I believe they introduced the UW prefixes to be able to use either ETA or Sellita. Sellita movements are essentially ETA clones, but freely available on the market and not controlled by the Swatch group. For instance, an ETA Valjoux 7750 is equivalent to a Sellita SW500.

Their new "in-house" movement called WERK 13 found in the F-43 Triple GMT is actually made by Kenissi (a Tudor subsidiary), and can also be found in the Tudor Black Bay GMT as well as the Norqain Freedom 60 GMT. It's all clever marketing...


----------

